# Arcadia T5 Reflector. How do you fit it?



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi

Well I managed to put a vivexotic together and drill holes and screw in all my other arcaida equipment but the T5 reflector baffles me. 

There may be instructions on the box but I chucked it lol!

You get a nut and bolt and something that clips around the bulb. I attached the clip to the reflector and the clip to the bulb. However, the clip doesn't hold the bulb tightly so the reflector just hangs upside down under the bulb. 

What am I missing here?

Thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Just do up the nuts that hold the lamp to the reflector until it doesn't move about.

They take some adjusting in every viv

John,


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

DeadLee said:


> Hi
> 
> Well I managed to put a vivexotic together and drill holes and screw in all my other arcaida equipment but the T5 reflector baffles me.
> 
> ...


Duct tape! That'll sort it!!


:-D



When I last used on it had little plastic bolts that I put through the mesh of my terrarium that included the bulb clips... 
Try screwing the reflector and clips to.the top of.your viv, the clips should hold the bulb in.place rather then holding the the reflector...

Should look.something like this.. {co with the screw going through the {c

Key:
{ - reflector
c - clips
o - bulb



Hope this makes sense.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

vukic said:


> Duct tape! That'll sort it!!
> 
> 
> :-D
> ...


Ah yeah that makes sense. I didn't realise the reflector needed to be attached to the viv itself. Stupid me!


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Glad my little "drawing" helped.. :-D 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rxsie (Aug 30, 2012)

Dont feel too bad about not realising the reflector should be fitted to the viv...

2 weeks ago I wasted plenty of time and sweat hand screwing the controller ballasts in and then fitting the reflector to this :-/ only to find the t5 didnt fit (obviously) - had to unscrew and refit it all again! Took a few hours in total but totally worth it  

ArcadiaJohn - thank you for the advice over PM my BTS Floyd's viv looks great and I have the peace of mind gained with a quality set up


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

vukic said:


> Glad my little "drawing" helped.. :-D
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Really really helpful thanks so much!


----------

